# Newbie/up & coming haunter from NC



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I am a newbie to the site and a 3rd year haunter. Just wanted to say hi and eventually post pics for your critique and comments. I look forward to any and all help and hopefully get to meet some of you in person.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome! Where are you in NC? I live in Kinston, near Goldsboro myself.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello & Welcome aboard


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Can't wait to see your stuff.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome, aboard!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A big welcome from me too!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome, it is good to see some more NC folks on the forum. Sometimes I feel like the Lone Ranger...or is it Tonto? Geez! I forget. But everyone here is super nice and super helpful and you will get the BEST ideas ever. You will become better at haunting than you ever even imagined.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

can't wait to see your Halloween pictures!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

